# surrogacy agreement



## StarburstRainbow (Nov 4, 2011)

has anyone got a surrogacy agreement they don't mind sharing i have read one but would like to have a look at another to compare thanks


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Do bear in mind that a surrogacy agreement is not binding under English law (unlike other foreign destinations where they can be legally enforceable).  A surrogacy agreement is therefore at best an informal statement of intent from an English law perspective. It is also no substitute for understanding the legal issues and the legal process for a parental order and also putting in place a specialist Will.

Hope this helps.

LouGhevaert


----------

